# tecumseh carb tool



## madmower (Feb 6, 2007)

hi i was given a tecumseh carb tool part no:670377
can any one tell me how you would use this on a carb?
thank you in advance for any help
bill


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

The description I found for this part number said 'It resembles a crochet needle', If it has small hook on one end, I'm thinking it's to reach down and remove float needle seat. If this is the case, you can achieve the same thing by trying to blow it out thru fuel inlet with compressed air, or, fashioning a hook, about 1/32 , from a stiff wire, being careful not to scratch the chamber the inlet needle sits in.
hope this helps,
thanks,


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted, apparently I'm just a troll.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

maybe its a special tool for taking out the plastic pick-up tube one newer stlye carbs


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep, it supposed to work for that as well as the O-Rings, and the seat. It's a pretty neat looking tool. I am gonna have to get one of these...


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

I never thot of that, extracting that top O-ring that never comes out when you remove the plastic nozzle. One site had the tool listed for less than $7.
The serv man shows the top O-ring staying above the ridge on plastic nozzle, implying you put O-ring on nozzle then inserting. I never felt comfortable about the O-ring staying on top of ridge. Couldn't you insert O-ring and bottom out (I use a wooden dowel that fits) then insert the plastic nozzle, letting the bowl nut tighten things up?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

glenjudy said:


> I never thot of that, extracting that top O-ring that never comes out when you remove the plastic nozzle. One site had the tool listed for less than $7.
> The serv man shows the top O-ring staying above the ridge on plastic nozzle, implying you put O-ring on nozzle then inserting. I never felt comfortable about the O-ring staying on top of ridge. Couldn't you insert O-ring and bottom out (I use a wooden dowel that fits) then insert the plastic nozzle, letting the bowl nut tighten things up?


I imagine that you could install the O-ring first and then the nozzle, but I have never had any problems installing the O-ring on the nozzle and then inserting into the carburetor. I have never had the top O-ring come out with the nozzle, it's always stuck up in the carburetor body...


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted, apparently I'm just a troll.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> Yep, it supposed to work for that as well as the O-Rings, and the seat. It's a pretty neat looking tool. I am gonna have to get one of these...


I have a pick that bent straight with a little hook on the end, works great, but as always, getting that dang o-ring towards the top is always a pain!


----------

